# Barcelona



## rpooley (Dec 1, 2015)

Any suggestions for things to do, places to eat, when traveling there? Any advanced cooking classes anyone knows of? At least the weather will be great!

Thx!


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

Be sure to have dinner at _Los Caracoles- _it's well over 150 years old and was wopnderful when I had a magical dinner there, well over 50 years ago. It must have slipped somewhat since, judjing by the Yelp reviews, but you should definitely try it.
I recommend the snails.

Mike


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

So, did you make it to _Los Caracoles, _and if so. how was it?

Mike


----------



## rpooley (Dec 1, 2015)

Unfortunately, I did not but thanks for the recommendation. It's a great city and we found a lot of great things to see and places to eat!


----------



## MarieKitchenGirl (Jan 26, 2018)

My dad was their last year, and he said the food there was great! I wouldn't mind traveling to Barcelona myself in the future. Any recommendation you'd like to share? I assume you've made your trip already.


----------



## rpooley (Dec 1, 2015)

telefèric
4cats
Euskal Etxea **
Botafumeiro **
Mirablau


----------



## akiaki (May 14, 2018)

Been to Barcelona a few times, and although I didn't enjoy the food that much the city is surely very amazing. Of course, try Paella with rabbit meat and as many tapas as you can. They have quite fantastic paella made with squid-ink, I like that a lot. Can't really recommend and exact place at all, try not to eat at touristic spots like Las Ramblas etc. Generally speaking, you should be rolling just fine with Tripadvisor. Have fun!


----------

